# Concours de la Plus Belle Photo  Episode 2



## Human-Fly (29 Novembre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Ma modeste contribution pour clore ce concours :
> 
> ( Chouette photo de conclusion !  )
> 
> ...




Merci. 




Désolé, je n'ai pas été très disponible durant les derniers jours... 


Je vous propose un nouveau thème pour une session commençant dès maintenant, et se terminant dans la nuit du 28 au 29 décembre à 1h00. 




Concours de la Plus Belle Photo &#8212; Episode 2


Thème : éclairage(s)

( au propre ou au figuré  ) .




​


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (2 Décembre 2013)




----------



## Beholder1 (22 Décembre 2013)




----------



## Human-Fly (29 Décembre 2013)

Deux très belles photos, qui plus est dans des genres complètement différents. 
Du point de vue de la beauté pure de vos photos respectives, j'aurais peut-être donné un léger avantage à Beholder1, mais je trouve que _Macallan_ illustre le thème de la session d'une manière peut-être encore plus intéressante... 
Bref, deux excellentes contributions. 

En toute subjectivité, je décide que _Macallan_ remporte la victoire ! :king:

Merci à tous les deux pour votre participation.


----------



## thierry37 (29 Décembre 2013)

Un concours avec 2 participants ?
Bravo vous êtes premier et second du concours.


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Décembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Un concours avec 2 participants ?
> Bravo vous êtes premier et second du concours.



Pour un concours, deux participants, c'est nettement mieux qu'un seul, et surtout infiniment mieux que zéro participant. 

Et si, comme moi, tu participes à la prochaine session, ça nous fera un participant supplémentaire !


----------



## thierry37 (30 Décembre 2013)

Faudrait rameuter un peu plus de photographes. 

Si je vois le message, je participerai la prochaine fois.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (30 Décembre 2013)

Merci *Human-Fly* ! 

La suite avec un thème classique en espérant qu'il soit plus fédérateur dans le post : 
Concours de la Plus Belle Photo  Episode 3.


----------

